# Plastic Storage Boxes for Plastic Lures



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Received a product today and had an 'important announcement' flyer. On this flyer was the following info: Some plastic lures stored in plastic boxes have a chemical reaction.

Recommendation per the flyer was plastic lure(s) be put overnight in the plastic box if the lure(s) sticks to the box there is a chemical reaction with the lure and the box...recommendation was to use Plano storage boxes. I'm not plugging Plano even though thats what we use...just FYSA (for your situational awareness)

If you have $$$ invested in plastic lures you may want to pay attention to the type of plastic storage boxes for those lures. Including having lures sit in the sun in plastic storage boxes while on shore or in a boat. We always cover our plastic boxes with a small towel or ensure the box is in the shade.

So FWIW especially for those with $$$ invested in lures; heads up just want to make folks aware and not a plug for any plastic box storage container. :| :|


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I also have seen the soft plastics and the plastic containers melt and fuse together. Bummer if it happens to you.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Years ago, when my plastic jigs melted in the boxes, I thought it was heat related.
So I always stored my boxes of plastics in the freezer when I wasn't using them. It helped.
Now I know about the reaction, I look for boxes that won't cause it to happen.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

"worm proof".
Back in the 80's I was over the sporting good section of a chain retailer and I recall seeing "worm proof" as a selling feature on tackle boxes. I thought "who in their right mind would keep worms in their tackle box, that's why we have those nice peat material worm canteens"  
It was more years than i should admit before I figured that one out. Some plastic bobbers will do the same if you get plastic bait in contact with them for an extended time.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

This is where research and money merge. Years ago I used the cheaper plastics and any old plastic box. Now that I have started using higher quality plastics and Bass Pro boxes I never have a problem.


----------

